# How about a DRIVER's $1 "safe rider fee"?



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

As we all know, our Uber "partner" charges a $1 per ride "safe rider fee", which is ostensibly to cover the cost of the $1 million Uber insurance coverage. *I would submit that the fee be raised to $2 per ride*, where Uber AND the driver EACH receive $1 per ride to defray their respective insurance costs. After all....partners are partners, right?

Uber insurance doe NOT cover driver medical bills. In addition, damage to the driver's car is subject to $1000 deductible AND Uber's insurance will only repair the driver's car AFTER the driver's insurance company refuses to pay (for obvious reasons). This will, in all probability, get the driver's own insurance cancelled (again, for obvious reasons).

Equitability dictates that drivers should be entitled to their own $1 "safe rider fee", to help pay for proper insurance coverage (either commercial coverage or one of the new hybrid policies that are becoming available).


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

why worcester ...i love that idea...so how can drivers get that implemented....HEY UBER U LISTENING???


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> As we all know, our Uber "partner" charges a $1 per ride "safe rider fee", which is ostensibly to cover the cost of the $1 million Uber insurance coverage. *I would submit that the fee be raised to $2 per ride*, where Uber AND the driver EACH receive $1 per ride to defray their respective insurance costs. After all....partners are partners, right?
> 
> Uber insurance doe NOT cover driver medical bills. In addition, damage to the driver's car is subject to $1000 deductible AND Uber's insurance will only repair the driver's car AFTER the driver's insurance company refuses to pay (for obvious reasons). This will, in all probability, get the driver's own insurance cancelled (again, for obvious reasons).
> 
> Equitability dictates that drivers should be entitled to their own $1 "safe rider fee", to help pay for proper insurance coverage (either commercial coverage or one of the new hybrid policies that are becoming available).





Worcester Sauce said:


> AFTER the driver's insurance company refuses to pay


Wait a second. I remember reading a note from Uber stating " in the case of an accident, there is no need to call your personal insurance company."
As long as the Uber app is on. I remember reading this. Did they change this policy?
WTF?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

We pay the srf out of the fare, $4.00 fare is $2.40 to the driver... You want $1.60 to the driver?

No thanks. The "srf" is a profit center for Uber, not insurance.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

amp man said:


> Wait a second. I remember reading a note from Uber stating " in the case of an accident, there is no need to call your personal insurance company."
> As long as the Uber app is on. I remember reading this. Did they change this policy?
> WTF?


Whether you report or not if there is an accident report your personal insurance company is going to find out anyway. Most personal auto policies require that if a vehicle was in an accident it has to be reported regardless. Insurance companies will want to verify the damage was repaired so they don't have to pick up the tab again on later accidents.

Uber's contract states outright:

*"Company and its Affiliates are not required to provide you with any specific insurance coverage 
for any loss to you or your Vehicle" *


----------

